# Fly spray



## Tapsmom (Jun 29, 2012)

My poor goats seem to be getting pestered by flys.  What kind of fly spray do you use on them?  I have horse fly spray (that I also use on myself when riding lol) can I use that on them or is there something else that you would suggest?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 29, 2012)

There is a supply catalog named Dairy Health USA.  I ordered a catalog from them, then ordered Durasect which is approved for dairy animals.  

I put it in a spray bottle that squirts a stream as well as a mist.  I also put about 5 drops of Tea Tree Oil in the spray bottle with the Durasect.  It has worked well for me.

You can also use a dust on the goats,  called Python, it's approved for goats, and works well.  I don't much like the dusts, but it does work.

I know what you mean about the flys, they are absolutely awful this year, I fight them every day.  In the barn I also put up the automatic sprayer from Counry Vet, it sprays out metered sprays from a can that lasts about a month.  It also keeps the flies down.

Hope this helps,

DonnaBelle


----------



## Tapsmom (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks, I will check that out.  I actually own the Country Supply mister and have used it for years in various barns.  It does work well.  Although it kills me that I actually have to order it from places and have it shipped to me..It's made by Waterbury companies in Waterbury, CT .. the next town over from where I live!  Unfortunately they don't sell directly to consumers.     Also, does it make a differenec if they are dry?    The doeling has never been bred and my new doe is not currently bred so I am not milking either one.


----------



## CTChick (Jun 29, 2012)

Tapsmom, I live in Shelton CT and yes the flies are awful.  Never had them like this - my chickens usually take care of the problem.  They catch them right out of the air.  Mosquitoes are bad too, all that rain we had this spring.  Yuck.


----------



## Tapsmom (Jun 30, 2012)

The chickens catch them out of the air?  I may have helped the situation already then  We setup the fence around the chickens and the goats and chickens were all out together today..and will be for the rest of the weekend as we work on finishing our barn.  What kinds of critters do you have?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish you guys in the NE  wouldn't pop my bubble.  I always think that the New England states are heaven on earth this time of year with beautiful, cool weather and lots of flowers that aren't fried with 105 temps.

I thought the cold winters would kill all the flies too!!

I've been watching "Ariarl America" and made sure to see the episodes about New England.  It is such a beautiful area of the United States,  lots of beautiful trees untouched by ICE STORMS. 

DonnaBelle


----------



## CTChick (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha DonnaBelle - I used to live in Vian, OK - lordy it is hot down your way!  I have three goats, chickens, rabbits (angora and other) a very loud cockatoo and four dogs (two large, two tiny).  Busy, busy, busy!  Laura


----------



## hcppam (Jul 2, 2012)

I have to get something for my girls too.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 2, 2012)

I like / use Ultra Shied EX from TSC.  It's also the only thing I've found to keep flies off my pyr's nose, too.


----------



## Tapsmom (Jul 2, 2012)

Is that the Ultra Shield for horses?


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 2, 2012)

We had really good luck buying the pemethrin concentrate and mixing it up per the instructions. Lately we've also been using "Cedarcide" to help get rid of some of the other nasties around.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I like / use Ultra Shied EX from TSC.  It's also the only thing I've found to keep flies off my pyr's nose, too.


Is this the spray labeled for horses and dogs?


----------

